# PC Monitor wird beim spielen plötzliche Schwarz



## Dedak (2. Dezember 2017)

*PC Monitor wird beim spielen plötzliche Schwarz*

Hey, vielleicht kann mir jemand hier einen Tipp geben woran es liegen könnte.

Folgendes Problem mein Monitor wird beim Zocken (momentan Rocket League) plötzlich schwarz, der Sound im Hintergrund läuft aber scheint sich auch aufgehängt zu haben.
Das Problem ist ein paar Tage gar nicht aufgetreten nachdem ich den PC vom staub befreit hatte, seit heute aber wieder zum 2 mal.
Ich hab schon etwas versucht das Problem einzugrenzen aber es ist schwierig.

Meine PC Daten:

Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH
Gain4GB D5 X GTX770 Phantom R
Int Core i5-4670K 3400 1150 TRAY
MSI Z87-G43 Z87 RG SA
D3 8GB 1600-999 RipjawsX GSK
Netzteil weiss ich jetzt nicht genau welches es ist, ist aber eins von Seasonic

Hab den PC jetzt seit 2014 ist also schon etwas älter.

Hoffe man kann mir in irgendeiner weise sagen, was es sein könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## marcus022 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PC Monitor wird beim spielen plötzliche Schwarz*

Der dritte Beitrag vom Themenersteller auf Seite 4. Bildschirm wird einfach schwarz Vielleicht hilft dir das


----------



## Der-Bert (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PC Monitor wird beim spielen plötzliche Schwarz*

Wie lange dauert es nach dem spielstart bis der Monitor schwarz wird? Wie ist es in anderen Spielen? Hast du in den Tagen wo es nicht auftrat auch gespielt? Es Könnt auch eine Grafikkartenspeicher defekt sein. Kenn das von meiner AMD 6970 die die selben Symptome gezeigt hat nach 4-5 min Crysis mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen. Mit CounterStrike Source getestet wegen der geringen Grafikanforderung und da lief es 4h problemlos bis zum blackout. Versuch mal wens geht einer andere Karte.


----------

